# Kobe to announce decision tomorrow - ESPN



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

FYI, Jim Grey was on ESPN today and said that Kobe would choose either the Clippers or Lakers by noon tomorrow.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

He said that was what he expected. It can change though.

I just hope he chooses the right LA team.


----------



## Eatinthepudding8 (Jul 10, 2004)

Cant wait to see Kobe in a clippers uni next season, lakers just dont know how to keep stars in showtime like they used too, Jerry Buss NEEDS to go or else the lakers wont win again


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

2005 - The rejuvenate Lake Dynasty

:headbang:

C'mon!


----------



## Tobias (Aug 5, 2002)

This will be tough for the Clippers. I can't imagine Kobe choosing them with the other choice being a PJ-less, Shaq-less Lakers that can offer more money. The Clipps unloaded quite a bit just to get enough money for Kobe and wind up with next to nothing in return


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think he'll choose L.A. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

If you look both rosters i take Clippers any day of the week

PG-LIVINGSTON
SG-(KOBE)
SF-COREY
PF-BRAND/WILCOX/SOFO 
C-KAMAN/WILCOX

PG-????
SG-(KOBE)
SF-GEORGE
PF-???? 
C-GRANT


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> If you look both rosters i take Clippers any day of the week
> 
> PG-LIVINGSTON
> ...


I would also go with clippers, but you forgot the lakers didn't give shaq away - they get Odom, Grant, and Butler.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

:gopray: Please go to the Clippers


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

If the Clippers stay healthy and Kobe signs with them, they will be a playoff team. I hope that if he signs with the Clips, it doesn't disrupt Livingston's development.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ya know the absolute media explosion that Kobe to the Clipps would generate would be exactly the type of self promotion Kobe would want IMO. A little good guy, bad guy ,rivalry builder traitor, savior man what a story and Kobe would be right in the middle of it.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> If the Clippers stay healthy and Kobe signs with them, they will be a playoff team. I hope that if he signs with the Clips, it doesn't disrupt Livingston's development.


Should help Shauns game, he'd get the obe influence not the pure Clipper influence. Also Shauns job will be very easy....Get the ball to Kobe.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

lets be honest i wouldnt mind seeing him play with Corey but....

there is more money with the Lakers

the team really looks like

Grant
Odom
Butler
Bryant
(Payton) who will be traded
George
Fisher?
Malone?
rush
medv.
other free agents

so its not like the Lakers couldnt still put things together next year.

Dampier is still a possiblity
I could see a Nick Van Exel (w/ dampier) return to LA


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

_I could see a Nick Van Exel (w/ dampier) return to LA_

Too bad you don't get players for free.

And the money difference is almost nothing considering the whole deal.

106M$ over 6yrs or 112M$ over the first 6yrs of the Lakers deal that hardly matters.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Is it so much more?

The Clippers can now offer max up to 6 years which is over 100Mil What is the Max the Lakers can offer? An extra season?


----------



## Tobias (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Is it so much more?
> 
> The Clippers can now offer max up to 6 years which is over 100Mil What is the Max the Lakers can offer? An extra season?


..and an extra 30 million


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Which he can get at the end of the 6 years. Really is inconsequential IMO.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> PG-????
> SG-(KOBE)
> SF-GEORGE
> ...


WTF?!

Also, you forget that Kobe will get much more praise if he takes the Lakers back to the top without Shaq, than if he takes the Clippers to the top with Brand and Maggette. Kobe also has a fantastic relationship with Jerry Buss, as everyone knows. Those are just two things that are in the Lakers' favor.

I have no clue what he'll do. I think it's 50-50 right now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Which he can get at the end of the 6 years. Really is inconsequential IMO.


However, he'd still be getting about $10 million less.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> If you look both rosters i take Clippers any day of the week
> 
> PG-LIVINGSTON
> ...


Did you forget about the trade? Clippers still look better, but Kobe is looking at this:

CLIPPERS
PG-LIVINGSTON
SG-(KOBE)
SF-COREY
PF-BRAND
C-KAMAN

Bench: Marco Jaric, Chris Wilcox


LAKERS
PG-Lamar Odom
SG-(KOBE)
SF-GEORGE
PF- ???
C-GRANT

Bench: Caron Butler, Kareem Rush, Brian Cook, Luke Walton, Sasha (rookie).

Payton exercised his option and is under contract. If the Lakers can't calm him down, they get to trade him for something. I doubt they can resign Karl Malone, even if he plays again. Rick Fox will probably retire. They may be able to resign Derek Fisher and Slava. The key problem with the roster is no center. But does Kobe give the nod to Clippers because of Kaman? No way. This is a possible lineup:

PG-Gary Payton
SG-(KOBE)
SF- Lamar Odom
PF- Brian Grant
C - MLE or Trade of bench players

Bench: Fisher, George, Butler, Rush, Slava, Cook, Walton, Sasha

The Clippers have the much better starting 5 with 2 very good (Magette and Brand) and 1 potentially very good player (Livingston) to help Kobe, but no bench depth at all.

The Lakers have only 1 very good player (Odom) to help Kobe, but, potentially, a very deep bench.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Also, you forget that Kobe will get much more praise if he takes the Lakers back to the top without Shaq, than if he takes the Clippers to the top with Brand and Maggette. Kobe also has a fantastic relationship with Jerry Buss, as everyone knows. Those are just two things that are in the Lakers' favor.


He also will be known as the one who by opting out brought that team down to begin with. Heres why.

1) If Kobe hadn't optred out, there would have been no quotes by 

2) Dumbchack about retaining Kobe by any means necessary even if it meant moving Shaq.

3) Which in turn PO'd Shaq into demanding a trade

What's more moinumental restoring a legacy or building a new one?


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> _I could see a Nick Van Exel (w/ dampier) return to LA_
> 
> Too bad you don't get players for free.
> ...


I was thinking about Dampier to the Lakers, but they don't have a lot to offer the Warriors (only bench players), and other team would likely offer the Warriors more talent. But if the Lakers are willing to overpay Dampier (something like the Nash and Boozer contracts (6 years average $11 mil per year), the Warriors might nab the Lakers bench players rather than lose Dampier to a team with cap room, if there were no better offers.

The Warriors have been reluctant to trade Nick since they lost Gilbert Arenas. However, the Lakers could offer up Gary Payton if he was willing to go home to Oakland. I doubt Payton wants to play for the Warriors though. And the salaries don't match up. Oh well.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

IIRC it would take GP and probably FOX to make the $$$ work to get NVE


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> I just hope he chooses the right LA team.


Me too. Double :grinning:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Masbee</b>!
> I was thinking about Dampier to the Lakers, but they don't have a lot to offer the Warriors (only bench players), and other team would likely offer the Warriors more talent.


Actually, after this trade, the Lakers now have quite a bit of trade value.

1) Caron Butler
2) Gary Payton
3) Rick Fox's $5 million expiring contract
4) Kareem Rush
5) Luke Walton 
6) Brian Cook
7) Lakers Future No. 1
8) Heat Future No. 1


----------



## mattkridler (Jun 30, 2004)

Shaun would benefit greatly from Kobe's prescense in my opinion. Kobe, as much as I dislike him as a person, is a truly gifted ballhandler, and has good court vision. With Kobe, Shaun won't be asked to score at all really, letting him focus on adjusting his jumper, and working with the system. So c'mon Kobe...make the ha....Laker "dynasty" as feeble as the minds of their fans.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Am I the only one who'd be absolutely shocked if he went to the Clippers? I mean I'd love for him to go there, but I just don't see it happening. I hope I eat crow.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mattkridler</b>!
> Shaun would benefit greatly from Kobe's prescense in my opinion. Kobe, as much as I dislike him as a person, is a truly gifted ballhandler, and has good court vision. With Kobe, Shaun won't be asked to score at all really, letting him focus on adjusting his jumper, and working with the system. So c'mon Kobe...make the ha....Laker "dynasty" as feeble as the minds of their fans.


As much as I like Kobe, he wouldn't aid in the progress of Shaun Livingston. Kobe likes to handle the ball.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, after this trade, the Lakers now have quite a bit of trade value.
> ...


Sorta. They have LOTS of items, but nothing real exciting. If Memphis wants Dampier, they have more they can give up to the Warriors. But if no other team is hot for Dampier at his price, the Lakers do have enough that the Warriors would likely work with them in a sign and trade.

Butler just came off a TERRIBLE season. He is a bench player, as I said.

Payton is the only PG the Lakers have. They can't trade him for a Center unless Fisher is resigned. Otherwise, the Lakers have to trade Payton for a PG. A backup will do.

Rush, Walton and Cook are all backups. As I said, the Lakers only have backups to trade.

If the Lakers resign Kobe, their future No. 1 won't be valued that highly. No Lotto.

Now that they have Shaq, the Heat's future No. 1 won't be valued that highly. No Lotto.

It's a lot of pieces that can go out, but each alone isn't worth much.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> However, he'd still be getting about $10 million less.


so what. is the quality of life much different for someone with $130 mil than someone with $140 mil??


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Why George over Butler i would Take Caron and trade George. I hope the Clip's get Kobe, i would be so happy to see the laker looking like "what the hell happened". Caron to me is a much better all-around player and is a fairly good rebounder. George finishes and shoots three's but doesnt seem to board or have a midrange game. Not to mention if im reading things right butler is cheaper so a payton and george combo would work better to get NVE


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

when did Jim Gray become Kobe's spokesperson


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> when did Jim Gray become Kobe's spokesperson


I guess since MJ to Ahmad retired.  Jim Gray, can't even sit out an off-season for goodness sake. What is he doing, living at Kobe's crib? Does he babysit little Natalia? 

Sheesh Jim, DO YOU HAVE A FAMILY?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

It's almost noon in LA!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

33 more minutes......


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Kobe's decision very soon!!*

Kobe will decide his decision at 3pm.

well its now 3pm 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1839913


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This waiting is never gonna stop!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

ah well it SUX he is staying!!

Good luck reaching the #10 seed in th West.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> ah well it SUX he is staying!!
> 
> Good luck reaching the #10 seed in th West.


he was going to do any better with the clippers?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's in, he's STAYING - ESPNEWS


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> 
> 
> he was going to do any better with the clippers?


as far as rosters, clippers w/o kobe > lakers w/o kobe. 
Of course, that doesnt include an awful management on the part of donald sterling :ugh: im no mike dunleavy fan either


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

huh?

It says he still hasn't decided on ESPNEWS...

EDIT: Nvm. I see it.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> 
> 
> he was going to do any better with the clippers?


yes Clippers lineup is so much better than the Lakers.

PG:Livingston < Payton
SG:Kobe = Kobe
SF:Magette > Odom
PF:Brand > Grant
C:Kaman ? FA

Brand and Magette combime is 40ppg.
Plus you have a future PG who has lots of potential.


----------

